# Cute Puppy. This'll make you smile



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Very sweet little puppy


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Yes it did! fantastic how cute!


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

click on the next clip and think twice about that xmas pudd lol...brilliant website :lol: :lol: !


----------

